# could not create the java virtual machine



## sagi7 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Webstart Anwendung am laufen.
Bei einem User (Win XP - 2GB) kommt manchmal die Meldung could not create the java virtual machine - Punkt - nicht mehr.
In der Systemsteuerung -> Java -> Erweitert ist Tracing und Logging aktiviert.
In C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\$User\Anwendungsdaten\Sun\Java\Deployment\log\
ist kein Errorlog zu finden.
Ich muss herausfinden, warum die VM nicht gestartet werden kann.
Ich hatte das Problem schon mal und bin der Meinung, es müsste irgendwo ein Logfile geben.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## maxemann96 (24. Mai 2012)

Kann ich den Webstart selber mal ausprobieren? Auf die schnelle weiß ich auch keine Lösung


----------



## Empire Phoenix (25. Mai 2012)

Das kommt eignelich wenn zb Xmx höher ist als der freie ramblock den die jvm bekomen kann. Hast du in der jnlp evtl solche oder ähnliche einstellungen? oder paramter die erst seit zb 1.6 gehen die person aber nen 1.5?


----------



## sagi7 (26. Mai 2012)

ich gehe fest davon aus, daß es ein Speicherproblem ist.
Ich würde halt gerne eine fundierte Aussage machen und die genaue Fehlermeldung aus einem Log holen.
Immerhin hat der betroffene Rechner 2GB Hauptspeicher.

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------

